# icd9 status post ercp



## mamacase1 (Jun 18, 2010)

what icd9 code would you use for a status post endoscopic retrograde cholancopacretography


----------



## vj_tiwari (Jun 20, 2010)

Hey,

I think V58.89 is the one. Hope this helps! 

VJ.


----------



## mamacase1 (Jun 21, 2010)

thank you


----------

